# How do you make your own heat transfers? Do vinyl cutters also print?



## theprinternewbie (May 2, 2012)

hi everyone, im a newbie who wants to start on the t-shirt business. i have been researching for about a month but i am still left with some questions. i would really appreciate the help. i been searching and have considered heat pressing the best option and the most affordable but im also considering making my own heat transfers but have not found much info on that(or if found i have not understood). so i would appreciate if you guys would give me advice on this and one more question are vinyl cutters printers too?
Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

theprinternewbie said:


> one more question are vinyl cutters printers too?



Not the ones you can afford. Well, not the ones I can afford anyway. There are some higher end ones that do print too. 

On the heat press, that's what I've done. I started as an embroidery shop. Then after getting the bug from here decided on adding heat pressing. I knew nothing at all when I did it, but now realize that there really isn't that much to know once you get the basics. Yesterday I purchased a vinyl cutter (needs blade and blade guard replaced) and a 4 color/4 pallet screen printing setup.

I'm going to be busy just learning. But here's what I know... a heat press can be used for 3 different things. 1. press transfers. 2. Press vinyl. 3. Cure ink on screen printed shirts (with a cover sheet). It's a pretty nice multi-tasker. I've been pretty leery about printing my own transfers because it seems like there is a LOT of problems people have from printing to them completely coming off after the first wash. I don't sell anything that I can't stand behind. Plastisol transfers work great. I know cad printz works pretty well too for lifelike printing. I don't think you can really go wrong with a good heat press. I'd get a good 16x20 that swings, but you may not find one within your price range. If I were you I'd wait it out and keep your craigslist searches going at a minimum every hour. I've got an app on my phone that does all that for me. Something will pop up. Also check industrial auctions they pop up sometimes too. You'll get it MUCH cheaper at an industrial auction than anywhere. Especially if it's no bidding online. 

So, yes get the press, but don't just settle for cheap. If you wait it out you'll be able to get a great press used for about what a chinese press costs. Trust me, you'll be able to get your money out of a dependable press than chinese press. 
Good luck! Unless you're in my area...


----------



## theprinternewbie (May 2, 2012)

Thanks that really helped alot. I think im going to buy a 16x20 heat press and i found a nice vinyl cutter(used) that looks great and its for a good prive and i may buy that but i have a question what do you use you screen printing setup?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been ordering from F&M expressions. I've just had my press a day and not even looked at it. I still need a lot of 'little' things before I can print squat.


----------



## theprinternewbie (May 2, 2012)

So you get your custom heat transfer fromthere? Are they good ?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheapest around especially for one color prints. They've got the .15 deal (+$20 initial fee). Like I say, I'm not really that experienced, but I was just where you were not too long ago. They're on the left side of this forum or you can just search.


----------



## theprinternewbie (May 2, 2012)

Wow and do they make custom transfers?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

That is for custom transfers. Meaning you do up the artwork on a vector program and then send it to them in vector format AND a jpg proof how you want it to look and then they look it over and if it's not right will give you pointers how to fix or you can pay them to fix. It's a simple system. Their ordering page is different but once you get through it once it's easy. I don't know how it works, but I would say it benefits t-shirt forums if you click through to their site from here. At a minimum it lets them know where you came from.

Their site says in a day but it's really about 2. Still VERY fast and cheap. Their multi color ones are cheap but nothing like the one color. I'm not ready and probably will never be now that i've got a printing press. I just haven't set it up yet though.


----------



## theprinternewbie (May 2, 2012)

Oh and what is the best type of heat transfer to use? Cuz i've been seen that many use plastisol heat transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theprinternewbie said:


> Oh and what is the best type of heat transfer to use? Cuz i've been seen that many use plastisol heat transfers.


Yes, plastisol heat transfers are good quality transfers.

You may want to read through these two threads that go over the different printing types:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html


----------

